# Likelihood of scratch on 5D MKII sensor?



## deepsun (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm a little nervous. I noticed a nice big dust fiber on my sensor that in-camera sensor cleaning would not take off (simply changed position), so I just gave it a couple quick puffs of air from a bulb blower, making sure not to touch the sensor filter or anything else. That solved the fiber, but it looks like there may be something else now where the fiber was sticking to the glass. It looks like a dot of dust with a tiny, short tail behind it, like a comet. Could it be a scratch? Please tell me it isn't possible that just lightly blowing the dust off scratched the filter glass... I'm hopeful that it's just something left behind where the piece of dust was stuck. I'm at work and don't have access to test shots right now, so I'll post a couple later. Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Mar 4, 2013)

It's not likely to be a scratch.

But, you'll probably need to wet clean the image sensor. Visit YouTube for video.
Digital Survival KIT - Sensor Swab Type 3 (w/Eclipse)


----------



## deepsun (Mar 4, 2013)

KmH said:


> It's not likely to be a scratch.
> 
> But, you'll probably need to wet clean the image sensor. Visit YouTube for video.
> Digital Survival KIT - Sensor Swab Type 3 (w/Eclipse)



That was my thought, since I didn't go anywhere near touching it with the blower. From what I can gather, it's as if the dust particle left behind something that has sort of dried to the filter because the orientation of the particle is the same as the part of the big fiber that was being too stubborn to come off with the in-camera cleaning. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## KmH (Mar 4, 2013)

I forgot to mention -  wet cleaning the image sensor is just one part of all the routine maintenance that needs to be done to a camera body.


----------



## deepsun (Mar 4, 2013)

KmH said:


> I forgot to mention -  wet cleaning the image sensor is just one part of all the routine maintenance that needs to be done to a camera body.



The idea of touching the sensor makes me so nervous, though! What's the likelihood of residue being left behind from the Eclipse solution? That's the main thing I'm seeing about it... I should have photos along soon.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 4, 2013)

deepsun said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to mention -  wet cleaning the image sensor is just one part of all the routine maintenance that needs to be done to a camera body.
> ...



If you follow instructions and do it correctly, there isn't really much of a concern. 

I've cleaned my sensor three or four times this way with no issues.


----------



## deepsun (Mar 4, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> deepsun said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...




Thanks for the reassurance. Are Sensor Swabs and Eclipse what you use? I feel overwhelmed with all of the options out there...


----------



## StevenJohnson (Mar 4, 2013)

Do a few Google Searches on how to clean a sensor. There are hundreds of amazing links. Just handle it with care while doing it, do it as the "proper" links say and you will have nothing to worry about.


----------



## deepsun (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is a shot of a pretty uniform sky, at f/22 run through PS with Auto Levels. The first is not cropped, and the second is cropped down to show the really annoying speck. The real bugger on the un-cropped version is on the right side, about midway up. It almost looks like the dot is stuck to the sensor and the tail part is a tiny fiber just sticking out from the sensor far enough not to be high contrast.

View attachment 37885View attachment 37886


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 4, 2013)

deepsun said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to mention -  wet cleaning the image sensor is just one part of all the routine maintenance that needs to be done to a camera body.
> ...



It is specifically formulated to NOT leave any residue.

EVERYBODY wouldn't recommend it if it left **** on your sensor.

Buy a cleaning kit, and get comfortable using it.  Unless you like giving the camera shop $50 every other month...


----------



## KmH (Mar 4, 2013)

deepsun said:


> Here is a shot of a pretty uniform sky,


Actually, that is a very non-uniform sky.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 4, 2013)

It appears to be dust and perhaps a bit of an oil smear.  Cleaning the sensor is no big deal if you follow the suggested steps.  You actually don't really touch the sensor, it has a thin filter over the top of it and is much tougher than you would think.  If you have some way to look at the sensor that is magnified, like a Sensor Scope or even a magnifying glass with a light, you will get a much better idea of what is on the filter.


----------



## deepsun (Mar 5, 2013)

KmH said:


> deepsun said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a shot of a pretty uniform sky,
> ...



The keyword was "pretty". It looks more uniform without auto levels, but the point is that it's enough to see the specks on the sensor. So let's just say it's a cloudy, grey sky on which the dust on my sensor becomes more visible.


----------



## deepsun (Mar 5, 2013)

Tony S said:


> It appears to be dust and perhaps a bit of an oil smear.  Cleaning the sensor is no big deal if you follow the suggested steps.  You actually don't really touch the sensor, it has a thin filter over the top of it and is much tougher than you would think.  If you have some way to look at the sensor that is magnified, like a Sensor Scope or even a magnifying glass with a light, you will get a much better idea of what is on the filter.



I'm just glad it's not actually a scratch; the "comet tail" was throwing me. I know it's not actually the sensor, but I believe the whole unit is what Canon likes to replace (if it were to come down to _Canon_ replacing it). Thanks for the Sensor Scope/magnifying glass tips!


----------



## deepsun (Mar 7, 2013)

Can anyone who's used a wet clean system suggest or recommend the Copper Hill method?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 7, 2013)

deepsun said:


> Can anyone who's used a wet clean system suggest or recommend the Copper Hill method?



Yes.  That's what I use.

The instructions make it very clear how to do it.


----------

